# ALAMEDA SHOW (STREET LOW)



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

POST YOU COMMENTS AND PICTURES


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I thought the show was really good it was a great location. it was cool having the show and swapmeet together no violence no little knuckleheads there causing shit. For Streetlow the only comment is they need to let everyone know how they judge, maybe have a rule book out like Lowrider, and definetly don't be cheap have 1st, 2nd and 3rd place trophies if they have all these other trophy's specially for none traditionals they can take care of the more traditional cars split 70's hardtop and convertible--go 60 to 64 hardtop and convert and 65 to 69 hartop and convert that would definetly make Streetlow better than L.G and Lowrider Instead of equal with them.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

well not cheap but it would be nice if streetlow would go 1st to 3rd


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I second that.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

I third that


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeah 3 would be cool 

Let me add to this that the show was real nice, it was perfect weather and a nice spot to chill. Much props to Streetlow for letting us Que it up too.


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

I FORTH,FIFTH,SIXTH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here are some pics....I had a great time...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=220006


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 21 2005, 08:02 PM~4252161
> *here are some pics....I had a great time...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=220006
> *


I seventh it then.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

props to STREETLOW the location was great, but yeah let's get third places too


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I hope Streetlow has the show there again it;s a great spot. LOwrider had it back there in 97 cool area hope someone from Streetlow responds to this site.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 21 2005, 03:18 PM~4250642
> *I thought the show was really good it was a great location. it was cool having the show and swapmeet together no violence no little knuckleheads there causing shit. For Streetlow the only comment is they need to let everyone know how they judge, maybe have a rule book out like Lowrider, and definetly don't be cheap  have 1st, 2nd and 3rd place trophies if they have all these other trophy's specially for none traditionals they can take care of the more traditional cars split 70's hardtop and convertible--go 60 to 64 hardtop and convert and 65 to 69 hartop and convert that would definetly make Streetlow better than L.G and Lowrider Instead of equal with them.
> *


Its not that were trying to cut cost or trying to be cheap. They way we see it, if we give a third place trophy we might as well give a fourth & a fifth place tropy to make sure everyone gets one. As far as seventies, theres not that many to split them to hard tops & convertables, but hopefully in the future that will all change as are shows keep growing. As far as the sixties & spliting those, thats something we can talk about for next years shows. Personally I think our show are better than L.G & Lowrider Magagzine shows, were else can you bbq instead of paying $5 for a hotdog & $3 for a soda/water. To be honest with you, come to a Street Low show to have fun, bbq'ing, hang out with your fellow lowriders, & to see old friends and to make new ones, for the politics go to the L&G & lowrider mag. shows. :biggrin: 
Thanks to everyone for showing up, it was a real good turn out & it was the first of an annual show, it might even be bi-annual. For are show dates next year keep checking out our website, checking are magagzine, & keep your ears to the streets.

Eddie


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Hey Eddie I changed my comment already about being cheap and no you guys dont have to give fourth or fifth or even 100th place, i think up to 3rd is cool enough your shows are bad ass i just gave an opinion and for me the trophys dont mean shit, it's the newer guys i was talking about, my car club member won his first trophy yesterday we were happy for him im just saying third could be cool so more people can get that chance. As a lowrider i like to know what you guys judge what are your catogories are etc. as well as the the lowriders do. So dont trip we still down for u guys and we still gonna hit your shows.


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

HEY, EDDIE DO YOU GUYS HAVE A RULE BOOK? IF YOU DO PLEASE POST IT.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

The location for this show was great. I think between this show and your San Jose show. They were the two best this year. I have to agree with tito us older guys care less about getting a trophy. It's the newer and younger guys who build their cars to take to show and want to win. With so many more 60's and convertible 60's I think it is a good idea to split that class. I would like to know how you guys judge on if a car should be in street, mild, and full. Just my opnion, you guys did a great job and we will be supporting all streetlow events.


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Nov 22 2005, 06:50 AM~4254311
> *The location for this show was great. I think between this show and your San Jose show. They were the two best this year. I have to agree with tito us older guys care less about getting a trophy. It's the newer and younger guys who build their cars to take to show and want to win. With so many more 60's and convertible 60's I think it is a good idea to split that class. I would like to know how you guys judge on if a car should be in street, mild, and full. Just my opnion, you guys did a great job and we will be supporting all streetlow events.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Who wants a second place trophy? The second place trophy means you were the first loser! :0 

If you want a trophy for your accomplishments strive for 1st place.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

As far as judging cars, we hire an outsdie crew that is not part of our staff, but that has been together judging shows for quite a few years now, & have been doing our shows for about 3 years. We do this cause we don't want our staff judging so that there is no favoritism or any kind of controversy. Our judges decisions are final, for we back up & respect their decisions. The judges decide what class every vehicle we been in, such as street, mild, or full. As far as spliting the '60's that is something we can discuss for next years shows. Also we don't judge displays, only for a tie braker. We don't have a rule book, our only rule is have fun. Thanks for everyone who supports us, we apprreciate it, for it is all of us keeping the true lifestyle of lowriding alive.

Eddie


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 21 2005, 10:30 PM~4253550
> *Hey Eddie I changed my comment already about being cheap and no you guys dont have to give fourth or fifth or even 100th place, i think up to 3rd is cool enough your shows are bad ass i just gave an opinion and for me the trophys dont mean shit, it's the newer guys i was talking about, my car club member won his first trophy yesterday we were happy for him im just saying third could be cool so more people can get that chance.  As a lowrider i like to know what you guys judge what are your catogories are etc. as well as the the lowriders do. So dont trip we still down for u guys and we still gonna hit your shows.
> *


na homie, I ain't trippin', it's all good. Thanks for the support, we have nothing but love for the Blvd. Kings. See you'll guys on our tour next year. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Nov 22 2005, 01:08 PM~4255418
> *Who wants a second place trophy?  The second place trophy means you were the first loser! :0
> 
> If  you want a trophy for your accomplishments strive for 1st place.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

Had a good time thanks :wave:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

WE WILL MAKE IT NEXT YEAR  GILBERT AND HIS PEEPS ARE COOL  THEY SHOULD ADD A 3RD PLACE


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 22 2005, 12:52 PM~4256074
> *na homie, I ain't trippin', it's all good. Thanks for the support, we have nothing but love for the Blvd. Kings. See you'll guys on our tour next year.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the pic homie right on we just trying to help, you should have seen our member than won for the first time he wouldnt stop cheesing all night long. I think he molested that trophy :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 22 2005, 02:53 PM~4257669
> *Thanks for the pic homie right on we just trying to help, you should have seen our member than won for the first time he wouldnt stop cheesing all night long.  I think he molested that trophy :biggrin:
> *


I aint gonna lie, I was cheesy as fuck too for 2nd place :biggrin: Even without the trphy it was a good day tho.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Nov 22 2005, 04:04 PM~4257756
> *I aint gonna lie, I was cheesy as fuck too for 2nd place  :biggrin: Even without the trphy it was a good day tho.
> *


tell me about it good show great people, that is what lowriding is about. We had ESPN next to us at our tent chilling with us and i told that chick reporter that she has to say the positives about lowriding not the negative crap that comes out on t.v. or in the movies. hopefully she will or else :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead: :twak: and a little :twak:  nah just kidding


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 22 2005, 04:00 PM~4258143
> *tell me about it good show great people, that is what lowriding is about.  We had ESPN next to us at our tent chilling with us and i told that chick reporter that she has to say the positives about lowriding not the negative crap that comes out on t.v. or in the movies. hopefully she will or else :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :twak: and a little  :twak:   nah just kidding
> *



There was a reporter there? I thought I saw that. :guns:


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

How are you going to say that your shows are better than Lowrider Magazine, and LG? I admit you guys throw some bad ass shows but I think that in order to catch up to other shows you need to have a rule book, unfortunatly some people are all about the trophy and in order for people to compete they want to know where they fit in and what they need to do to keep up with the competion, I agree the real purpose for a car show is to have fun and showoff our rides and meet other people, but there should be some type of outline so people that do want to compete know how they are being judged.


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

P.S i am looking for a 65 impala, never lifted and running, not a full restoration but far from a car show if you have one let me know by PM thanks LIL :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 21 2005, 10:48 PM~4253383
> *Its not that were trying to cut cost or trying to be cheap. They way we see it, if we give a third place trophy we might as well give a fourth & a fifth place tropy to make sure everyone gets one. As far as seventies, theres not that many to split them to hard tops & convertables, but hopefully in the future that will all change as are shows keep growing. As far as the sixties & spliting those, thats something we can talk about for next years shows. Personally I think our show are better than L.G & Lowrider Magagzine shows, were else can you bbq instead of paying $5 for a hotdog & $3 for a soda/water. To be honest with you, come to a Street Low show to have fun, bbq'ing, hang out with your fellow lowriders, & to see old friends and to make new ones, for the politics go to the L&G & lowrider mag. shows.  :biggrin: Thanks to everyone for showing up, it was a real good turn out & it was the first of an annual show, it might even be bi-annual. For are show dates next year keep checking out our website, checking are magagzine, & keep your ears to the streets.
> 
> Eddie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I AGREE


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 22 2005, 06:45 PM~4258859
> *How are you going to say that your shows are better than Lowrider Magazine, and LG? I admit you guys throw some bad ass shows but I think that in order to catch up to other shows you need to have a rule book, unfortunatly some people are all about the trophy and in order for people to compete they want to know where they fit in and what they need to do to keep up with the competion, I agree the real purpose for a car show is to have fun and showoff our rides and meet other people, but there should be some type of outline so people that do want to compete know how they are being judged.
> *



:uh: AAAANNNNYYYYYYY wayzzzz.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

great show, but needed more Street Low chicks! and you did not even have a form at your booth to signup for your mag!? Thanks and I enjoyed the show!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME PICS! 

[attachmentid=360249]

[attachmentid=360250]

[attachmentid=360251]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=360254]

[attachmentid=360256]

[attachmentid=360258]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=360260]

[attachmentid=360262]

[attachmentid=360264]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=360270]

[attachmentid=360271]

[attachmentid=360272]

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

BLVD KINGS C.C. N DUKE'S C.C. REPRESENTING
[attachmentid=360276]

[attachmentid=360277]

[attachmentid=360280]

:thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=360291]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=360289]

[attachmentid=360290]

[attachmentid=360293]
uffin: 
TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=360295]

[attachmentid=360296]

[attachmentid=360297]


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

great pic. love the site of bombs


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=360303]

[attachmentid=360305]

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=360307]

[attachmentid=360309]

[attachmentid=360310]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 22 2005, 07:53 PM~4259719
> *great pic. love the site of bombs
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=360313]

[attachmentid=360316]

[attachmentid=360319]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=360326]

[attachmentid=360328]

[attachmentid=360329]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=360338]

[attachmentid=360339]

[attachmentid=360341]

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 22 2005, 07:38 PM~4259590
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS!
> 
> [attachmentid=360249]
> ...


  Nice meeting you bro. :wave:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 22 2005, 08:47 PM~4259660
> *BLVD KINGS C.C.  N DUKE'S C.C. REPRESENTING
> [attachmentid=360276]
> 
> ...



Thanks for that picture, I took my camara out but needed batteries :uh: I only had enought for a few. I will agree with Eddy, in that the BBQ and kicking back is the best. With Street Low shows, I get that family feeling since I feel I know everyone. With LRM , I feel like a guest in my own home. Both shows have a plus and minus... Street Low Spanks LRM on the bikin show though...except for this last time. What happen :dunno: , do you think I get up at 6am to see cars. :biggrin: But you made up for that with that tatto chick. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=360390]

[attachmentid=360393]
:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=360395]


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 21 2005, 03:18 PM~4250642
> *I thought the show was really good it was a great location. it was cool having the show and swapmeet together no violence no little knuckleheads there causing shit. For Streetlow the only comment is they need to let everyone know how they judge, maybe have a rule book out like Lowrider, and definetly don't be cheap  have 1st, 2nd and 3rd place trophies if they have all these other trophy's specially for none traditionals they can take care of the more traditional cars split 70's hardtop and convertible--go 60 to 64 hardtop and convert and 65 to 69 hartop and convert that would definetly make Streetlow better than L.G and Lowrider Instead of equal with them.
> *


thats kind of funny we have a small club and yet we allways have 1st 2nd 3rd all day long.yeah its cool to strive for first but when you win 2nd and 3rd it just makes you want to move up the ladder next time. i won't throw a show without 123 place my opinion.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS C.C. IN D HOUSE

[attachmentid=360397]

[attachmentid=360399]

[attachmentid=360400]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2005, 09:20 PM~4259853
> *  Nice meeting you bro.  :wave:
> *


SAME HERE BRO.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

whats up big tito


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=360412]

[attachmentid=360414]

[attachmentid=360416]

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=360421]

[attachmentid=360424]  
TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 22 2005, 06:45 PM~4258859
> *How are you going to say that your shows are better than Lowrider Magazine, and LG? I admit you guys throw some bad ass shows but I think that in order to catch up to other shows you need to have a rule book, unfortunatly some people are all about the trophy and in order for people to compete they want to know where they fit in and what they need to do to keep up with the competion, I agree the real purpose for a car show is to have fun and showoff our rides and meet other people, but there should be some type of outline so people that do want to compete know how they are being judged.
> *


DUDE YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A SHOW CAR WHAT THE HELL YOU TALKIN ABOUT????????????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=360429]

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CALI STYLE C.C. LEAVING D BUILDING

[attachmentid=360436]

[attachmentid=360437]

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 22 2005, 09:45 PM~4260066
> *DUDE YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A SHOW CAR WHAT THE HELL YOU TALKIN ABOUT????????????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=360440]

[attachmentid=360443]

[attachmentid=360448]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=360445]

[attachmentid=360447]

[attachmentid=360449]

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ALRIGTH THAT'S ALL I HAVE SHOUT OUTS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT REPRESENTED IN ALAMEDA C U NEXT SHOW!
 

TTT


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

hey Julian I got it thanks!
:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 22 2005, 09:32 PM~4259959
> *Thanks for that picture, I took my camara out but needed batteries  :uh:  I only had enought for a few.  I will agree with Eddy, in that the BBQ and kicking back is the best.    With Street Low shows, I get that family feeling since I feel I know everyone.  With LRM , I feel like a guest in my own home.  Both shows have a plus and minus... Street Low Spanks LRM on the bikin show though...except for this last time.  What happen :dunno: , do you think I get up at 6am to see cars. :biggrin:  But you made up for that with that tatto chick. :thumbsup:
> *


no problem homie n i agree with your comment.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=360477]

[attachmentid=360479]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 22 2005, 09:55 PM~4260167
> *hey Julian I got it thanks!
> :thumbsup:
> *


you could answerd me thru the pm, but......
























































































































































_*OK*_


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Nov 22 2005, 09:50 PM~4260112
> *[attachmentid=360440]
> 
> [attachmentid=360443]
> ...



:0 Damn thanks for the pic. Can you say new wall paper. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=360488]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=360492]

:biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 22 2005, 10:05 PM~4260249
> *:0  Damn thanks for the pic.  Can you say new wall paper.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thought you'd like that one here is my fav....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=360497]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=360501]

[attachmentid=360502]

[attachmentid=360505]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=360513]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=360520]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

hey Julian ur girl is looking 4 u it's time 4 bed! 

[attachmentid=360519]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

biacth


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 22 2005, 05:45 PM~4258859
> *How are you going to say that your shows are better than Lowrider Magazine, and LG? I admit you guys throw some bad ass shows but I think that in order to catch up to other shows you need to have a rule book, unfortunatly some people are all about the trophy and in order for people to compete they want to know where they fit in and what they need to do to keep up with the competion, I agree the real purpose for a car show is to have fun and showoff our rides and meet other people, but there should be some type of outline so people that do want to compete know how they are being judged.
> *


To be honest with you, were not trying to catch up. Were just doing our own thing & letting them catch up to us. Your right, unfotrunatly there are some people who our all about the trophy, but I'll say it again, thats not what are shows are about, we want to take it back to the old school when it was "lowrider happenings" not shows. So a question for you, if I wrote up a rule book for judging, would you build your car around it? I hope not, nobody should build there ride around a rule book, build your ride for you, what you like, put your own style & touch in it, don't worry about what a judge thinks about it. If you have questions about judging at our shows, feel free to ask one of the judges at our shows, there really good at explaining why they judged a ride in a certain way. They stay till the end of every show just to answer questions & to explain there decisions.

Eddie


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Nov 22 2005, 09:40 PM~4260023
> *whats up big tito
> *


what up Manuel we everywhere man from Sac-town to Fresno back to the Bay wish u guys were there it is a bad ass show we hope Streetlow comes out to Sac


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 22 2005, 11:46 PM~4260745
> *To be honest with you, were not trying to catch up. Were just doing our own thing & letting them catch up to us. Your right, unfotrunatly there are some people who our all about the trophy, but I'll say it again, thats not what are shows are about, we want to take it back to the old school when it was "lowrider happenings" not shows. So a question for you, if I wrote up a rule book for judging, would you build your car around it?  I hope not, nobody should build there ride around a rule book, build your ride for you, what you like, put your own style & touch in it, don't worry about what a judge thinks about it. If you have questions about judging at our shows, feel free to ask one of the judges at our shows, there really good at explaining why they judged a ride in a certain way. They stay till the end of every show just to answer questions & to explain there decisions.
> 
> Eddie
> *


yo Eddie thanks for taking time to read and write back as you can see most of our down with u guys and your shows of course since thyis was a topic i hope you guys take into mind our suggestion to make your shows better. You guys have been cool with BLVD KINGS and the rest of the car clubs especially Nor Cal clubs thanks, and big ups to Streetlow :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 22 2005, 11:46 PM~4260745
> *To be honest with you, were not trying to catch up. Were just doing our own thing & letting them catch up to us. Your right, unfotrunatly there are some people who our all about the trophy, but I'll say it again, thats not what are shows are about, we want to take it back to the old school when it was "lowrider happenings" not shows. So a question for you, if I wrote up a rule book for judging, would you build your car around it?  I hope not, nobody should build there ride around a rule book, build your ride for you, what you like, put your own style & touch in it, don't worry about what a judge thinks about it. If you have questions about judging at our shows, feel free to ask one of the judges at our shows, there really good at explaining why they judged a ride in a certain way. They stay till the end of every show just to answer questions & to explain there decisions.
> 
> Eddie
> *


 :thumbsup: It seems for us (Duke's) it's not even a show it's a picnic. a place where all chapters can come together and have a good time. I've heard people say they weren't going to a show cause it's just the same cars. For me it's the same people, to kick it with and meet more. And the StreetLow crew shit they just like family.


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 22 2005, 08:45 PM~4260066
> *DUDE YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A SHOW CAR WHAT THE HELL YOU TALKIN ABOUT????????????
> *


Check this out Homie what you got? I sure hope its an 80's car so that this summer I can shit on you!!! Like Xzibit says "Bitch Please get down on your muthafuckin Knees"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 22 2005, 10:46 PM~4260745
> *To be honest with you, were not trying to catch up. Were just doing our own thing & letting them catch up to us. Your right, unfotrunatly there are some people who our all about the trophy, but I'll say it again, thats not what are shows are about, we want to take it back to the old school when it was "lowrider happenings" not shows. So a question for you, if I wrote up a rule book for judging, would you build your car around it?  I hope not, nobody should build there ride around a rule book, build your ride for you, what you like, put your own style & touch in it, don't worry about what a judge thinks about it. If you have questions about judging at our shows, feel free to ask one of the judges at our shows, there really good at explaining why they judged a ride in a certain way. They stay till the end of every show just to answer questions & to explain there decisions.
> 
> Eddie
> *


Eddie, maybe I came off the wrong way, I am not talking down on your show I simply said that it would be nice to have an Idea of what catagory a car falls under, but to me personally I Totally agree with you! I am building an 80's car and we all know that next to the 6o's they are one of the hardest catagories to compete in, I dont ever expect to win a trophy that is why I build a car for my likings only. I noticed that there were these two bad ass trucks that one trophys for original, when they were far from original, but did deserve the trophies. My point was I think allot of people dont know what catagory their car falls under and would like to have an idea like a pamphlet nothing like the 40page handbook that lowrider has thats overboard. But anyways I still enjoy STREETLOW shows becuase the crowd is more layed back, the BBQ , never really have to worry about a fight breaking out, and your staff is allot more down to earth. So keep up the Good work


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 23 2005, 12:01 PM~4263383
> *Check this out Homie what you got? I sure hope its an 80's car so that this summer I can shit on you!!! Like Xzibit says "Bitch Please get down on your muthafuckin Knees"!!! :biggrin:
> *


nope i got a64 impala but i might throw alittle sumthin sumthin together just for you. ive been thinking bout building a cutty or sumthing now i got a reason :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG --- BITCHES--- NAH JUST KIDDING NO REALLY --YOU GUYS





ARE BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BY THE WAY HIMBONE ARE YOU FROM OUT HERE?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 23 2005, 01:01 PM~4263383
> *Check this out Homie what you got? I sure hope its an 80's car so that this summer I can shit on you!!! Like Xzibit says "Bitch Please get down on your muthafuckin Knees"!!! :biggrin:
> *


Ill swing against you!
Better be ready to be served.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 23 2005, 03:26 PM~4265016
> *BY THE WAY HIMBONE ARE YOU FROM OUT HERE?
> *


yup northbay otherside of golden gate bridge


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 23 2005, 07:39 PM~4266896
> *yup northbay otherside of golden gate bridge
> *


right on what club u with homie and is your 64 juiced


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 23 2005, 03:46 PM~4265210
> *Ill swing against you!
> Better be ready to be served.
> *


 IS THAT RIGHT. :biggrin: WHAT UP RIC HEARD YOU BE HITTING BUMPER MAN WANT TO SEE YOUR RIDE. CALISWANGIN


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

i gotta say, i enjoy the streetlow,jimmys and pleasenton shows before a lowrider show. i like how in a streetlow,jimmy's and pleasenton is more like a picnic you know kicking back, bbqing and drinking.


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

Build what you gotta build but u no match for me stick to the impalas


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Fuck the 80's it's about the 60's and the 90's baby . i said it once and i will say it again cant we all get along my 




BITCHES


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 23 2005, 02:46 PM~4265210
> *Ill swing against you!
> Better be ready to be served.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Damn Ric, Like that? :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 23 2005, 03:46 PM~4265210
> *Ill swing against you!
> Better be ready to be served.
> *


HUH!!!!!!!!!!!! GET THE STREET REPAIR CREW READY


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

StreetLow shows are my favorite. Ilike the lowrider and LG shows but Streetlow shows are the lick for getting together with homies and *enjoying* the day. Like the magazine the shows have their own flavor.


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Nov 24 2005, 08:20 AM~4269358
> *StreetLow shows are my favorite.  Ilike the lowrider and LG shows but Streetlow shows are the lick for getting together with homies and enjoying the day.  Like the magazine the shows have their own flavor.
> *


i agree 100% you guys should go to the jimmys picnics also, always in october!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 23 2005, 11:37 PM~4268297
> *right on what club u with homie and is your 64 juiced
> *


lifes finest


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 24 2005, 01:11 AM~4268622
> *Build what you gotta build but u no match for me stick to the impalas
> *


ya ill stick to impalas they are much easier and less expensive than a regal, 
heres my pwr vent window setup probably worth more than your car homie.thats if you even got one.. i still say you aint even got a ride


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

SHit post a picture of your "Bad ass" impala if you going to be runnin your mouth?prove you got a ride! Let me tell you the worth of an Impala is more I have to admit but parts are a dime a dozen specially for a 64 so dont come at me like that, plus you aint got to worry bout smog and they sell dress up kits for your engine.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 24 2005, 09:30 AM~4269702
> *lifes finest
> *


This is his car.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 24 2005, 11:55 AM~4270098
> *SHit post a picture of your "Bad ass" impala if you going to be runnin your mouth?prove you got a ride!  Let me tell you the worth of an Impala is more I have to admit but parts are a dime a dozen specially for a 64 so dont come at me like that, plus you aint got to worry bout smog and they sell dress up kits for your engine.
> *


ahahahahahahahahaha dude dress up kit?? heres my motor it ran about $8000.00 my radiator alone over $1000.00 full msd ignition, trick flow heads, so if you want to race we can do that too, where are any 60's impala parts dime a dozen? you must be thinking of regals where you can go get a new int from another one at pic-n-pull but anyway you seen mine lets see yours if you got anything


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

ok now, i have an 80s monte that i will compete against you with, but let me tell you i also have a 60 impala frame off and the monte is a hell of alot easier to get parts for than an impala. and at the same time (not tryin to hate on no regal owners!) i have had 3 regals, a78,82,and 87 and let me tell you, they are a dime a dozen for parts! like i said, not tryin to hate but get your fact straight homie! as for himbones hopper,he has a full done up motor, all new chrome undercarriage, powder coated frame, full painted belly, brand new white leather interior, oh yeah and its just a hopper!




> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 24 2005, 12:55 PM~4270098
> *SHit post a picture of your "Bad ass" impala if you going to be runnin your mouth?prove you got a ride!  Let me tell you the worth of an Impala is more I have to admit but parts are a dime a dozen specially for a 64 so dont come at me like that, plus you aint got to worry bout smog and they sell dress up kits for your engine.
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

what up streetlow, sorry for that :uh: but when some one is talkin down on my family i get a little up set! the show was great, just needed a little more advertising and promoting so the crown would have been there! also if it was sooner in the year so it dont get dark too soon. but like always you guys put on a great show again :worship: cant wait till next year.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 24 2005, 02:35 PM~4270225
> *ahahahahahahahahaha dude dress up kit?? heres my motor it ran about $8000.00 my radiator alone over $1000.00 full msd ignition, trick flow heads,  so if you want to race we can do that too, where are any 60's impala parts dime a dozen? you must be thinking of regals where you can go get a new int from another one at pic-n-pull  but anyway you seen mine lets see yours if you got anything
> *


need to chrome that master cylinder and you looking right..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 24 2005, 01:55 PM~4270098
> *SHit post a picture of your "Bad ass" impala if you going to be runnin your mouth?prove you got a ride!  Let me tell you the worth of an Impala is more I have to admit but parts are a dime a dozen specially for a 64 so dont come at me like that, plus you aint got to worry bout smog and they sell dress up kits for your engine.
> *



you be supprise what people got homie....


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 24 2005, 12:35 PM~4270225
> *ahahahahahahahahaha dude dress up kit?? heres my motor it ran about $8000.00 my radiator alone over $1000.00 full msd ignition, trick flow heads,  so if you want to race we can do that too, where are any 60's impala parts dime a dozen? you must be thinking of regals where you can go get a new int from another one at pic-n-pull  but anyway you seen mine lets see yours if you got anything
> *


:uh: :uh: I know someone in an Impala that will take you on on that offer if you catch him in a good mood.  :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=1525


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Nov 24 2005, 06:44 PM~4271585
> *:uh:  :uh: I know someone in an Impala that will take you on on that offer if you catch him in a good mood.   :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=1525
> *


And I know cause lil bro's Impala is insanely fast, it's the fastest thing on 4 wheels I've ever been on.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

aaannnnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyy wwwwwaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyzzzzzzzzz this was about Streetlow and the good job that they are doing But Himbone is right parts for a regal are easier i got a 64 Vert and you cant find parts and when u do they cost a shitload. my two back arm rests were 500 i could have bought 10 regals and 50 cutlass's :biggrin: nah not trying to hate on the 80's


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

Funny how I never see himbones ride at any shows, but anywayz like I said you got an impala go fuck with other impala owners, once you get a regal that is only worth 10dollars like you said, then talk to me, we are on two different sides of the game if I ever build an impala I will look for you if you build a regal come look for me. and stop hating cuz I never even spoke on you. :uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhh maybe we can have peace by the way i still think the 80's class is cool :cheesy: :tongue:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

1. Big props to Street low :biggrin: 

2. not to talk shit but if you need a rule book to build your car then you're not building YOUR car :dunno: 

3. thats just my opinion


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 24 2005, 09:00 PM~4272349
> *1. Big props to Street low  :biggrin:
> 
> 2. not to talk shit but if you need a rule book to build your car then you're not building YOUR car  :dunno:
> ...


AGREED uffin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

the rule book in my opinion is so you dont have a street car with a little chrome against a radical ass car it helps. like --did u know that they give you `1 point for a display but only in the event of a tie? i did not know that and im pretty sure alot of people didnt, this is helpfull for riders that come a long way, they dont have to carry alot. what do you think?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

once again big ups to streetlow this was a topic so we are discussing it most riders on this thread agree to have 1st to 3rd trophys not for us but for the newcomers-- the guys that never got one or for everyone. Just my opinion i have been fortunate to receive a few trophys in my 12 years of riding but I still have fun and i clap when a new guy gets one you can tell who they are they are screaming the lodest and have that stupid cheesy smile all day :biggrin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SaV650 (Jul 22, 2005)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

What i'm trying to say is that you can't say that you're building you're car to your likings & then ask for a rule book because there is a diferance :dunno: Just show it & see what happens


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

oh yeah for sure always I represent to the fullest man and have fun doing it best part of the show is meeting people from different clubs so when you are at a different city or county you already have people to talk to there


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 24 2005, 11:20 PM~4272585
> *oh yeah for sure always I represent to the fullest man  and have fun doing it  best part of the show  is meeting people from different clubs  so when you are at a different city or county you already have people to talk to there
> *


will you be in SanJo


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

will try like always to tell you the truth i might to spend the weekend with my family havent lately going to Fresno then to Alameda then there is a toy for tots put on by Fear-none c.c in Sactown so maybe i will hit it up dont know are you going to hit San jose?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 24 2005, 11:27 PM~4272613
> *will try like always  to tell you the truth    i might to spend the weekend with my family havent lately going to Fresno then to Alameda  then there is a toy for tots put on by Fear-none c.c in Sactown so maybe i will hit it up  dont know  are you going to hit San jose?
> *


I'll be in San Jo just look for the 68


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

RIGHT ON HOPEFULLY I WILL MAKE IT I THINK OUR SAN JOSE CHAPTER WILL BE THERE DONT KNOW BUT IF I SHOW I WILL BE THERE IN A 93 BLACK BIG BODY ALL CENTER . OR MAYBE OUR MEMBERS 58 HELL IF I KNOW


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 24 2005, 07:33 PM~4272033
> *Funny how I never see himbones ride at any shows, but anywayz like I said you got an impala go fuck with other impala owners, once you get a regal that is only worth 10dollars like you said, then talk to me, we are on two different sides of the game if I ever build an impala I will look for you if you build a regal come look for me. and stop hating cuz I never even spoke on you. :uh:
> *


the reason you havent seen himbones car at any shows lately is becuase hes redoin it for next season. he took his car to just about every show. i think the last show he took it to was frisco.
and heres a pic of himbone gashoping on the way to streetlow salinas this year :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

DAAAAMMMMNNNN HOPPING ON DA FREEWAY 64 IN THE AIR ALWAYS A PRETTY SIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 24 2005, 08:33 PM~4272033
> *Funny how I never see himbones ride at any shows, but anywayz like I said you got an impala go fuck with other impala owners, once you get a regal that is only worth 10dollars like you said, then talk to me, we are on two different sides of the game if I ever build an impala I will look for you if you build a regal come look for me. and stop hating cuz I never even spoke on you. :uh:
> *


whats funny is that you still aint even posted a pic of your shit bucket, there is atleast 3 or 4 of mine in this topic as for shows lets see this year my car was at 
#1 Tennyson high
#2 salinas streetlow
#3 socios woodland
#4 newstyle picnic
#5 lrm san fran
#6 blvd nights
#7 took it to san fran for chago to see by far the highlight of the year
#8 new years picnic sacramento
im sure im missing some shit but where you been homie you can just post the shows you took the bus to or if the tahoe in your avi is actually yours then that will work too, by the way how much are your payments on that?? my tahoe is paid for........ but if i dig threw my couch and find eno0ugh change ill go buy a g body just for you, or if you want next year when your shit is done we can bet, ill even spot you 20 inches hows that


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 25 2005, 01:50 AM~4272913
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

oh no more drama :uh: I think he said he didn't want to talk to you himbone maybe i wrong but this a Streetlow thread


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 25 2005, 01:54 AM~4272920
> *oh no more drama  :uh:  I think he said he didn't want to talk to you himbone maybe i wrong but this a Streetlow thread
> *


shit im sure streetlow would love to have the exclusive at there first show next year with my car clownin the shit out of his g body ita all fair game on the street


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Yes it is---- but i never hop my ride against a g body did that at Sacramento Miller Park get together earlier this year I was Leaving da park some 64 vert and g body was there they hit so did i shouldnt have done that got somt nicks on the door jams and I have a Candy Root Beer Brown that is hard to match So treat that 64 with love cause it seems your paint could be hard to match too


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 24 2005, 09:34 AM~4269718
> *ya ill stick to impalas they are much easier and less expensive than a regal,
> heres my pwr vent window setup probably worth more than your car homie.thats if you even got one.. i still say you aint even got a ride
> *


:thumbsup:

:cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 25 2005, 02:02 AM~4272931
> *Yes it is---- but i never hop my ride against a g body  did that at Sacramento Miller Park get together earlier this year I was Leaving da park some 64 vert and g body was there they hit  so did i    shouldnt have done that got somt nicks on the door jams    and I have a Candy Root Beer Brown that is hard to match  So treat that 64 with love cause it seems your paint could be hard to match too
> *


WELL I BUILT MINE TO HOP AND HAVE FUN WITH, ALTHOUGHT ITS GOT ALOT OF SHIT THAT MOST WOULD CONSIDER A SHOWCAR ITS STILL JUST A CLEAN HOPPER TO ME.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Nov 24 2005, 11:38 PM~4272786
> *the reason you havent seen himbones car at any shows lately is becuase hes redoin it for next season. he took his car to just about every show. i think the last show he took it to was frisco.
> and heres a pic of himbone gashoping on the way to streetlow salinas this year :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: SS :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 24 2005, 09:30 AM~4269702
> *lifes finest
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I will be the announcer and say a famous line " :banghead: LETS GET READY TO RUMBBBBLLLLEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!" IN ONE CORNER WE HAVE A 64 READY TO GO AND IN THE CHALLENGER WE HAVE A G BODY HOPEFULLY READY TO GO



WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS NEXT YEAR BOYS AND GIRLS :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

My shit paid off too, and what you rollin stock wheels????? keep talking shit bout g body rides but I know ****** that have traded 64impalas for regals, montes, and cutlasses, so I dont know why you keep talking shit, its what people like, you think I give a fuck what your impala is worth, if I like a 1500 dollar car better than I like a 64 that is my opinion but I dont go and talk shit to people that got impalas. Damn ****** always be hating on others that got something different, that some faulty ass shit.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

U THE ONE WHO STARTED IT SAYING 64'S WERE CHEAP TO BUILD AND THAT I COULD JUST GET A CHROME DRESS UP KIT FROM KRAGEN, ALL I EVER WANTED WAS TO SEE A PIC OF YOUR CAR YOU BEEN ON HERE FOR MONTHS TALKIN BOUT YOUR REGAL AND ASKIN HYDRO Q'S AND SHIT BUT YOU STILLL AINT POSTED SHIT YOU WERE THE ONE WHO BROUGHT UP MY CAR AND CALLED ME OUT SO AGAIN LETS SEE YOUR RIDE IF YOU GOT ONE


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

what up toes? see you tommorow


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 22 2005, 08:45 PM~4260066
> *DUDE YOU DONT EVEN HAVE A SHOW CAR WHAT THE HELL YOU TALKIN ABOUT????????????
> *


This was your first comment towards me, I never even spoke to you, My car in the shop right now but I will make sure to post it up when it comes out this may, This topic was about streetlow, I posted my opinion and you come out asking me if i even have a ride, what kinda shit is that, then you said shit about a g body thats the only reason I said shit. I wasnt even looking to say shit to anyone just express my feelings on judging.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

CAN THERE BE PEACE :angel: :angel: :angel: :tongue: PLEASSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEE BE NICE TO YOUR FELLOW RIDERRRR :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 



















aH FUCK IT I MUST BE DRUNK FUCK BOTH YOU BITCHES :twak: :twak: :roflmao: 






nAH JUST KIDDING GUYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE ONE


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 24 2005, 08:33 PM~4272033
> *Funny how I never see himbones ride at any shows, but anywayz like I said you got an impala go fuck with other impala owners, once you get a regal that is only worth 10dollars like you said, then talk to me, we are on two different sides of the game if I ever build an impala I will look for you if you build a regal come look for me. and stop hating cuz I never even spoke on you. :uh:
> *


I saw his ride at Miller Park and at the Socios show this year, bro.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 25 2005, 12:00 AM~4272349
> *1. Big props to Street low  :biggrin:
> 
> 2. not to talk shit but if you need a rule book to build your car then you're not building YOUR car  :dunno:
> ...



:tears: :tears: :tears: YOU MADE ME PROUD..YOU HAD SOMETHING GOOD TO SAY!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 25 2005, 10:38 PM~4276758
> *This was your first comment towards me, I never even spoke to you, My car in the shop right now but I will make sure to post it up when it comes out this may, This topic was about streetlow, I posted my opinion and you come out asking me if i even have a ride, what kinda shit is that, then you said shit about a g body thats the only reason I said shit. I wasnt even looking to say shit to anyone just express my feelings on judging.
> *


BRO JUST GIVE IT UP. FIX YOUR SHIT RIDE YOUR SHIT CAUSE THE TRUTH IS THERE IS ALWAYS GOING TO BE A BETTER CAR OUT THERE THEN YOURS. SO SET YOUR PLANS THE WAY "YOU" WANT TO BUILD YOUR CAR NOT THE WAY PEOPLE MIGHT THINK LOOKS GOOD...I SEEN HUNDREDS OF CARS SOME BETTER THEN OTHERS BUT AT THE END WERE ALL IN THE SAME GAME HOMIE! AND ANOTHER THING I LEARNED..HERE IN LAYITLOW. WHEN YOU POST SOMETHING EVERYONES GOING TO DROP 2 CENTS IN IT..WUZ UP WITH THE G BODY. GET IT OUT THE SHOP YET...THOSE CARS EXPENCIVE TO GET SMOG LEGAL BRO HIT ME UP IF YOU WANT TO DO IT THE WAY I TOLD YOU...


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

Right On Im going to hollar at you within the next week or so. I did let it go but everytime I think he is going to drop it he starts talking shit, I really dont care what he thinks or what kinda car he has I only care about my car and how I want it to look, I just dont appreciate people judging the kind of car others build. its still a traditional lowrider. THANKS


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 29 2005, 03:47 PM~4300541
> *Right On Im going to hollar at you within the next week or so. I did let it go but everytime I think he is going to drop it he starts talking shit, I really dont care what he thinks or what kinda car he has I only care about my car and how I want it to look, I just dont appreciate people judging the kind of car others build. its still a traditional lowrider. THANKS
> *


SO IF YOU WANTED TO DROP IT Y U BRING IT UP ONCE AGAIN???????????AND AS FAR AS JUDGING YOUR TYPE OF CAR I KNOW I DIDNT DO THAT YOU STARTED THAT SHIT BY SAYING IMPALAS WERE CHEAPER AND EASIER TO BUILD CAUSE I COULD GET A CHROME DRESS UP KIT FOR MY MOTOR. ALL I EVER ASKED WAS TO SEE YOUR CAR YOU BEEN POSTIN ON HERE FOREVER ABOUT THIS REGAL ASKIN ALL KINDS OF STUPID QUESTIONS, WHEN YOU WERE LOOKIN FOR BATTERIES I TOLD YOU I HAD SOME EVEN SAVED THEM LONGER THAN I NEEDED THINKING YOU WERE INTERESTED AND THEN NEVER HEARD FROM YOU. SO LIKE I SAID BEFORE LETS SEE YOUR CAR IF YOU GOT ONE I DONT EVEN CARE IF IT IS TORN APART PRIMERED ANYTHING


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I would like to see the Regal.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I'm browsing around and i see this topic on page 1 again shit. Whats up post your Regal or dont if you do maybe people can help you. U know with a hook-up, all this talk makes me want to shit bullets :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

Look If you want to see my car wait until its a finished product, and I will definity post pictures of the before and after, As far as hook ups go I give up on people on Lay It Low hooking anyone up, shit I've been asking for help in finding a 65impala, and nobody has assisted me, The only person that has helped me out on this site is Bay Trokita right on Homie, Che if you wanna see my car its where its always been, I think you have a picture of it on your computer unless you deleted it


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 30 2005, 05:36 PM~4308482
> *Look If you want to see my car wait until its a finished product, and I will definity post pictures of the before and after, As far as hook ups go I give up on people on Lay It Low hooking anyone up, shit I've been asking for help in finding a 65impala, and nobody has assisted me, The only person that has helped me out on this site is Bay Trokita right on Homie, Che if you wanna see my car its where its always been, I think you have a picture of it on your computer unless you deleted it
> *



bro i'm glad to help out homie 


i'm sure others will be to..


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 30 2005, 03:36 PM~4308482
> *Look If you want to see my car wait until its a finished product, and I will definity post pictures of the before and after, As far as hook ups go I give up on people on Lay It Low hooking anyone up, shit I've been asking for help in finding a 65impala, and nobody has assisted me, The only person that has helped me out on this site is Bay Trokita right on Homie, Che if you wanna see my car its where its always been, I think you have a picture of it on your computer unless you deleted it
> *


well here is a link to your own topic where 2 peps offer to hook yopu up did you take advantage, look at how many topics you have asking for help . and your surprised no one helps you??? come on.... how many people own this site you done anything for huh?http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=187001&hl=


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

i seen his car when he got it i think it was like ablueish green with t tops it was kinda of fucked up alitle is that the car you had to tow it home right


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 30 2005, 04:36 PM~4308482
> *Look If you want to see my car wait until its a finished product, and I will definity post pictures of the before and after, As far as hook ups go I give up on people on Lay It Low hooking anyone up, shit I've been asking for help in finding a 65impala, and nobody has assisted me, The only person that has helped me out on this site is Bay Trokita right on Homie, Che if you wanna see my car its where its always been, I think you have a picture of it on your computer unless you deleted it
> *


WUT KINDA CAR U HAVE? JUS A ?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 25 2005, 02:41 AM~4272901
> *whats funny is that you still aint even posted a pic of your shit bucket, there is atleast 3 or 4 of mine in this topic as for shows lets see this year my car was at
> #1 Tennyson high
> #2 salinas streetlow
> ...



did someone say pics??? I got a couple...........


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@Nov 30 2005, 03:36 PM~4308482
> * I've been asking for help in finding a 65impala
> *



look in here


http://www.autoshoppernetwork.com/Classics/classics.html


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Nov 30 2005, 09:19 PM~4310929
> *look in here
> http://www.autoshoppernetwork.com/Classics/classics.html
> *


y u want an impala now cause they r easier to build huh :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 30 2005, 09:09 PM~4309934
> *did someone say pics??? I got a couple...........
> *


the picture 3 wheeling in frisco is bad!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

click for 65 impala for sale!

my homie gots a 65 true SS impala original gold ORIGINAL clean paint lil faded interior is clean also with the SS hub caps...clean car wants $6000 for it.


i'm just going to tease you on this one but my father in-law gots a 65 ss impala convert that i'm trying to get from him for $3000 complete..  gave him some money to hold it but my broke ass has not came-up with the rest..    

just a tease!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 1 2005, 07:15 AM~4312483
> *the picture 3 wheeling in frisco is bad!
> *


that was after we visited Chago.......


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2005, 10:21 AM~4313425
> *that was after we visited Chago.......
> *


ill never forget that day


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 1 2005, 03:16 PM~4315104
> *ill never forget that day
> *


that was a great day......thanks to all of you for being a part of that


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 30 2005, 09:41 PM~4311118
> *y u want an impala now cause they r easier to build huh :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Any classic that will hold it's value is a deal !!! but nah 650 said he was lookin for a six five


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

ain't no show like a streetlow show


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 1 2005, 08:38 PM~4317964
> *ain't no show like a streetlow show
> *


yup i have to say the alameda show was tight. hope to see more there next year


----------

